# 2001 maxima body kit



## whalley (Jan 21, 2008)

hey im matt from australia and own a 2001 nissan maxima. i am currently trying to find a body kit that will fit my car but am having a fair bit of trouble. if anyone can help it wud be much appreciated


----------

